# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  الطعن رقم ٢٠٠٣٤ لسنة ٨٨ قضائية الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ٢٠٢١/٠٧/١٣ (إكراه)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ٢٠٠٣٤ لسنة ٨٨ قضائية
الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ٢٠٢١/٠٧/١٣

العنوان : سرقة. إكراه. جريمة " أركانها ". قصد جنائي. محكمة الموضوع " سلطتها في استخلاص الصورة الصحيحة لواقعة الدعوى ". حكم " تسبيبه. تسبيب غير معيب "

الموجز : الإكراه يتحقق بكل وسيلة قسرية تقع على الأشخاص لتعطيل قوة المقاومة أو إعدامها عندهم تسهيلاً للسرقة. إثبات الارتباط بين السرقة والإكراه. موضوعي. مادام سائغا. استخلاص المحكمة وقوع السرقة. كفايته تدليلا علي توافر فعل الاختلاس. تحدث الحكم عنه صراحة. غير لازم. القصد الجنائي في جريمة السرقة هو علم الجاني وقت ارتكاب الفعل بأنه يختلس منقولا مملوكا للغير من غير رضاه بنية تملكه. تحدث الحكم - عنه استقلالا. غير لازم.

الحكم

باسم الشعب

محكمة النقض

دائرة الثلاثاء ( د ) الجنائية

الطعن رقم ٢٠٠٣٤ لسنة ٨٨ القضائية

جلسة الثلاثاء الموافق ١٣ من يوليو سنة ٢٠٢١

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ

المؤلفة برئاسة السيد المستشار/ مجدي تركي " نائب رئيس المحكمة "

وعضوية السادة المستشارين/ أحمد مصطفى، أيمن العشري،

عماد محمد عبد الجيد " نواب رئيس المحكمة " سامح صبري

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ

(١) حكم " بيانات حكم الإدانة " " بيانات التسبيب. تسبيب غير معيب ".

 عدم رسم القانون شكلا خاصا لصياغة الحكم. كفاية أن يكون مجموع ما أورده مؤديا إلى تفهم الواقعة بأركانها وظروفها.

(٢) سرقة. إكراه. جريمة " أركانها ". قصد جنائي. محكمة الموضوع " سلطتها في استخلاص الصورة الصحيحة لواقعة الدعوى ". حكم " تسبيبه. تسبيب غير معيب "

 الإكراه يتحقق بكل وسيلة قسرية تقع على الأشخاص لتعطيل قوة المقاومة أو إعدامها عندهم تسهيلاً للسرقة.

 إثبات الارتباط بين السرقة والإكراه. موضوعي. مادام سائغا.

 استخلاص المحكمة وقوع السرقة. كفايته تدليلا علي توافر فعل الاختلاس. تحدث الحكم عنه صراحة. غير لازم.

 القصد الجنائي في جريمة السرقة هو علم الجاني وقت ارتكاب الفعل بأنه يختلس منقولا مملوكا للغير من غير رضاه بنية تملكه. تحدث الحكم - عنه استقلالا. غير لازم.

(٣) إثبات "شهود". حكم "تسبيبه. تسبيب غير معيب". محكمة الموضوع" سلطتها في تقدير الدليل".

 إيراد النص الكامل لأقوال الشاهد التي اعتمد عليها الحكم. غير لازم. كفاية إيراد مضمونه.

 حق المحكمة في تجزئة الدليل والأخذ منه بما ترتاح إليه والالتفات عما لا ترى الأخذ به. شرط وأثر ذلك؟.

(٤) محكمة الموضوع "سلطتها في تقدير أقوال الشهود". إثبات "شهود". حكم "ما لا يعيبه في نطاق التدليل".

 ايراد الحكم أقوال الشهود كل على حده. النعي عليه بخلاف ذلك. غير مقبول.

(٥) إثبات " بوجه عام ". حكم " تسبيبه. تسبيب غير معيب ". دفاع " الإخلال بحق الدفاع. ما لا يوفره ".

 عدم التزام المحكمة بالتحدث في حكمها إلا عن الادلة ذات في تكوين الاثر في تكوين عقيدتها.

(٦) إثبات "بوجه عام" " شهود ". محكمة الموضوع "سلطتها في تقدير الدليل". حكم "تسبيبه. تسبيب غير معيب". نقض " أسباب الطعن. ما لايقبل منها ".

 حق المحكمة الأخذ بأقوال الشاهد في أي مرحلة من مراحل الدعوى ولو خالفت أقواله أمامها.

 العبرة في المحاكمات الجنائية باقتناع القاضي بناء على الأدلة المطروحة عليه بإدانة المتهم أو براءته. له أن يستمد اقتناعه من أي دليل يطمئن إليه. ما دام له مأخذه الصحيح من الأوراق.

 الجدل الموضوعي في تقدير الدليل. غير جائز اثارته امام محكمة النقض.

(٧) إثبات "شهود". استدلالات. محكمة الموضوع "سلطتها في تقدير الدليل". حكم "تسبيبه. تسبيب غير معيب". نقض "أسباب الطعن. ما لا يقبل منها".

للمحكمة أن تعول في تكوين عقيدتها على ما جاء بتحريات الشرطة باعتبارها قرينة معززة لما ساقته من أدلة.

ترديد التحريات لأقوال المجني عليه. لا يعيبها. علة ذلك؟

(٨) قبض. تلبس. تفتيش " التفتيش بغير إذن ". دفوع " الدفع ببطلان القبض والتفتيش ". محكمة الموضوع " سلطتها في تقدير حالة التلبس ". حكم " تسبيبه. تسبيب معيب ".

 لغير مأموري الضبط القضائي من آحاد الناس أو من رجال السلطة العامة في حالة التلبس بالجنايات والجنح التي يجوز فيها الحبس تسليم وإحضار المتهم إلى أقرب مأمور للضبط القضائي. أساس ذلك؟

 تقدير الظروف التي تلابس الجريمة وتحيط بها وقت ارتكابها. موضوعي.

 مثال لرد سائغ علي الدفع ببطلان القبض والتفتيش لانتفاء حالة التلبس.

(٩) دفوع "الدفع بنفي التهمة" "الدفع بتلفيق التهمة". دفاع "الإخلال بحق الدفاع. ما لا يوفره". محكمة الموضوع "سلطتها في تقدير الدليل". إثبات "بوجه عام".

 الدفع بعدم ارتكاب الجريمة. موضوعي. لا يستأهل رداً. استفادة الرد عليه من أدلة الثبوت التي أوردها الحكم.

 حسب الحكم كيما يتم تدليله ويستقيم قضاؤه إيراده الأدلة التي صحت لديه على ما استخلصه من وقوع الجريمة المسندة إلى المتهم. تعقبه في كل جزئية من جزئيات دفاعه. غير لازم. التفاته عنها. مفاده: اطراحها.

(١٠) إثبات "أوراق رسمية" "بوجه عام". محكمة الموضوع "سلطتها في تقدير الدليل".

 الأدلة في المواد الجنائية إقناعية. للمحكمة الالتفات عن دليل النفي ولو حملته أوراق رسمية. حد ذلك؟.

(١١) إثبات "شهود". محكمة الموضوع "سلطتها في تقدير أقوال الشهود". نقض" أسباب الطعن. ما لا يقبل منها".

 للمحكمة الإعراض عن قالة شهود النفي. عدم التزامها بالإشارة إلى أقوالهم أو الرد عليها صراحة. قضاؤها بالإدانة استنادا لأدلة الثبوت. مفاده؟

 الجدل الموضوعي في وزن عناصر الدعوى واستنباط معتقدها. غير جائز أمام محكمة النقض.

(١٢) حكم " تسبيبه. تسبيب غير معيب ".نقض" أسباب الطعن. ما لا يقبل منها".

 الجدل الموضوعي في وزن عناصر الدعوى واستنباط معتقدها. غير جائز أمام محكمة النقض.

(١٣) دستور. نيابة عامة. دفاع " الاخلال بحق الدفاع. ما لا يوفره ".

المادة ٩٦ من الدستور. مفادها ؟

المتهم برئ حتى تثبت إدانته في محاكمة قانونية عادلة تكفل له حق الدفاع عن نفسه. إثبات التهمة قبله. يقع على عاتق النيابة العامة.

نعي الطاعن باهدار قرينة البراءة المفترضه فيه بعد مواجهته ن بالادلة المقدمة من النيابة العامة قبله وكفالة المحكمة له الحق في نفيها بالوسائل المقررة قانونا وترافع محامي عنه. غير مقبول.

(١٤) قانون " تفسيره ". محكمة دستورية. دفوع " الدفع بعدم الدستورية ". محكمة النقض "سلطتها". نقض " أسباب الطعن. ما لا يقبل منها ".

المادة ٢٥ من القانون ٤٨ لسنة ١٩٧٨ بشأن المحكمة الدستورية العليا. مفادها ؟

الدفع بعدم دستورية نص المادة ٣٩ و ٤٤ ٤٦ من القانون رقم ٥٧ لسنة ١٩٥٩ المعدل بشأن حالات وإجراءات الطعن بالنقض. لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض والذي لا ترى هذه المحكمة موجباً لإحالته للمحكمة الدستورية العليا للفصل فيه. غير مقبول.

(١٥) محكمة النقض "سلطتها". عقوبة " تقديرها ". ظروف مخففة.

 لمحكمة النقض الحق في تقدير العقوبة وتعديلها وفقا لما تراه من ظروف الطعن دون حاجة لتحديد جلسه لنظره.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ

" الوقائـع "

 اتهمت النيابـة العامـة الطاعنين وآخر في قضية الجناية رقــم .... لسنة ٢٠١٧ جنايات مركز شرطة مطاي ( المقيدة بالجدول الكلى برقم .... لسنة ٢٠١٧ شمال المنيا ) بأنـهم في يوم ١٤ من يونيه سنة ٢٠١٧ ــــ بدائرة مركز شرطة مطاي ــــ محافظة المنيا:ــــــ

ـــــ المتهمين جميعاً:ـــــ

ــــــ سرقوا الدراجة البخارية المبينة وصفاً وقيمة بالأوراق والمملوكة / .... من المجني عليه / .... وكان ذلك بالطريق العام وبطريق الإكراه الواقع على الأخير بأن استوقفوه وتعدوا عليه بالضرب وأشهر الأول والثاني في وجهه أسلحة بيضاء وأحدث الأول به الإصابات الموضوفة بالتقرير الطبي المرفق وتمكنوا بتلك الوسيلة القسرية من شل مقاومة المجني عليه والاستيلاء عليها وذلك على النحو المبين بالأوراق.

المتهمان الأول والثاني : ــــ

ــــــ أحرز كلاً منهم وبغير ترخيص سلاحاً أبيض " مطواة قرن غزال ".

وأحالتـــهم إلى محكمة جنايات المنيا لمعـاقبتهم طبقاً للقيد والوصف الواردين بأمر الإحـالة.

والمحكمة المذكورة قضت بجلسة ١٠ من يونية سنة ٢٠١٨. عملاً بالمادتين ٣١٤، ٣١٥ من قانون العقوبات، والمواد ١/١، ٢٥ مكرر /١، ٣٠/١ من القانون رقم ٣٩٤ لسنة ١٩٥٤ المعدل بالقانونين رقمي ٣٩٤ لسنة ١٩٥٤ المعدل والبند رقم ٥ من الجدول رقم ١ الملحق بالقانون الأول والمعدل بقرار وزير الداخلية رقك ١٧٥٦ لسنة٢٠٠٧ مع إعمال نص المادة ٣٢ من قانون العقوبات. حضورياً للمتهمين .... و.... وغيابياً لـ/ ..... بمعاقبتهم بالسجن المشدد لمدة خمسة عشر عاماً عما أسند إليهم وبمصادرة السلاح الأبيض المضبوط.

فطعن المحكوم عليهما في هذا الحكم بطريق النقص في ٢٨ من يونيه سنة ٢٠١٨. وأودعت مذكرة بأسباب الطعن في ٢٤ من يوليو سنة ٢٠١٨ موقع عليها من المحامي/ ....

وبجلسة اليوم سُمِعَت المرافعة على ما هو مبين بمحضر الجلسة.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ

المحكمــة

بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع التقرير الذي تلاه السيد القاضي المقرر والمرافعة وبعد المداولة قانوناً.

وحيث إن الطعن المقدم من الطاعنين استوفي الشكل المقرر قانوناً.

حيث إن الطاعنين ينعيان على الحكم المطعون فيه أنه إذ دانهما بجريمة السرقة بالإكراه في الطريق العام مع تعدد الجناة وحمل السلاح، وإحراز سلاح أبيض " مطواه " بغير ترخیص، قد شابه القصور في التسبيب، و الفساد في الاستدلال، والإخلال بحق الدفاع، ذلك بأنه بصدد بيانه لواقعة الدعوى جاء قاصراً، ولم يدلل على توافر أركان الجريمة التي دانهما بها ملتفتاً عن دفاعهما في هذا الصدد، واجتزأ أقوال شهود الإثبات وحدا بها عن المعنى الصريح لها وأورد منها ما يتأدی به ادانة الطاعنين، فضلاً عن أنه جمع أقوالهم بإسناد واحد دون أن يبين مؤدي شهادة كل منهم، وعول على أقوال شاهدي الاثبات الأول والثاني بالتحقيقات رغم تناقضها وعدولهما عنها أمام المحكمة وما شهدا به من أن الواقعة لا تعدو أن تكون مشاجرة بيد أن الحكم لم يفطن لذلك ودلالته في نفي التهمة، وارتكن إلى تحريات الشرطة وأقوال مجریها رغم عدم جديتها وكونها تردیداً لأقوال الشاهدين الأول والثاني، وقام دفاعهما على بطلان القبض والتفتيش لانتفاء حالة التلبس ولعدم وجود اذناً من النيابة العامة، وعدم ارتكابهما الواقعة وأن تواجدهما بمسرح الجريمة كان عرضاً، والتفت الحكم عن أقوال شهود النفي وما قدمه الطاعنان من مستندات في معرض نفي التهمة، ودانهما رغم خلو الأوراق من أي دلیل قبلهما، وأهدر قرينة البراءة المفترضة، ويدفع الطاعنان أمام هذه المحكمة - محكمة النقض – بعدم دستورية نصوص المواد ۳۹، ٤٤، ٤٦ من القانون رقم قانون رقم ٥٧ لسنة ١٩٥٩ المعدل بالقانون رقم ١١ لسنة ۲۰۱۷، كل ذلك مما يعيب الحكم ويستوجب نقضه.

وحيث إن الحكم المطعون فيه بيّن واقعة الدعوى بما تتوافر به كافة العناصر القانونية للجريمة التي دان الطاعنين بها وساق على صحة إسنادها إليهما وثبوتها في حقهما أدلة استمدها من أقوال المجني عليه وشاهدي الاثبات الثاني والثالث، وهي أدلة سائغة من شأنها أن تؤدي إلى ما رتبه الحكم عليها. و جاء استعراض المحكمة لأدلة الدعوى على نحو يدل على أنها محصتها التمحيص الكافي وألمت بها الماماً شاملاً يفيد أنها قامت بما ينبغي عليها من تدقيق البحث لتعرف الحقيقة، وكان القانون لم يرسم شكلاً خاصاً أو نمطاً يصوغ فيه الحكم بيان الواقعة المستوجبة للعقوبة والظروف التي وقعت فيها، فمتى كان مجموع ما أورده الحكم - كما هو الحال في الدعوى المطروحة - كافياً في تفهم الواقعة بأركانها وظروفها حسبما استخلصتها المحكمة كان ذلك محققاً لحكم القانون، ومن ثم فإن منعي الطاعنين في هذا الصدد يكون غير سدید. لما كان ذلك، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد استخلص أن الطاعنين وآخر تمكنوا من إعدام مقاومة المجنى عليه بالضرب والتهديد بالإيذاء، وكان الإكراه في السرقة يتحقق بكل وسيلة قسرية تقع على الأشخاص لتعطيل قوة المقاومة أو إعدامها عندهم تسهيلاً للسرقة، وكان ما أورده الحكم في مدوناته تتوافر به جناية السرقة بالإكراه بكافة أركانها كما هي معرفة به في القانون، وكان إثبات الارتباط بين السرقة والإكراه هو من الموضوع الذي يستقل به قاضيه بغير معقب مادام قد استخلصه مما ينتجه، ولما كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أثبت بأدلة سائغة قيام الارتباط بين السرقة وشل مقاومة الطاعنين للمجني عليه تسهيلاً للسرقة، وكان يكفي أن تستخلص المحكمة وقوع السرقة لكي يستفاد توافر فعل الاختلاس دون حاجة إلى التحدث عنه صراحة، وكان القصد الجنائي في جريمة السرقة هو قيام العلم عند الجاني وقت ارتكابه الفعل بأنه يختلس المنقول المملوك للغير من غير رضاء مالکه بنية امتلاكه، ولا يشترط تحدث الحكم استقلالاً عن هذا القصد بل يكفي أن يكون مستفاداً منه، ولما كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد بين واقعة الدعوى بما تتوافر به كافة العناصر القانونية لجريمة السرقة بالإكراه مع التعدد وحمل السلاح التي دان الطاعنين بما وأورد على ثبوتها في حقهما أدلة سائغة مردودة إلى أصلها الثابت بالأوراق حسبما سبق بيانه، فإن ما يثيره الطاعنان في هذا الصدد لا يكون له محل. لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أنه لا يلزم قانوناً إيراد النص الكامل لأقوال الشاهد الذي اعتمد عليها الحكم بل يكفي أن يورد مضمونها ولا يقبل النعي على المحكمة إسقاطها بعض أقوال الشاهد لأن فيما أوردته منها وعولت عليه ما يعني أنها أطرحت ما لم تشر إليه منها لما للمحكمة من حرية في تجزئة الدليل والأخذ منه بما ترتاح إليه والالتفات عما لا ترى الأخذ به ما دام أنها قد أحاطت بأقوال الشاهد ومارست سلطتها في تجزئتها بغير بتر لفحواها أو مسخ لها بما يحيلها عن معناها أو يحرفها عن مواضعها كما هو الحال في الدعوى المطروحة، ومن ثم فإن ما ينعاه الطاعن في هذا الصدد يكون في غير محله. لما كان ذلك، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه لم يجمع بين أقوال شهود الإثبات بإسناد واحد - خلافاً لما يدعيه الطاعن وإنما أورد أقوالهم على حده، فإن نعيه في هذا الشأن لا يكون سديداً. لما كان ذلك، وكانت محكمة الموضوع لا تلتزم في أصول الاستدلال بالتحدث في حكمها إلا عن الأدلة ذات الأثر في تكوين عقیدتها، وكان لها أن تأخذ بأقوال الشاهد في أية مرحلة من مراحل الدعوى ولو كانت مخالفة لما شهد به أمامها، ولها استخلاص الصورة الصحيحة لواقعة الدعوى من أقوال الشهود وسائر العناصر المطروحة على بساط البحث وأن تطرح ما يخالفها من صور أخرى، إذ العبرة في المحاكمات الجنائية هي باقتناع قاضي الموضوع بناءً على الأدلة المطروحة عليه بإدانة المتهم أو براءته - فلا يصح مطالبته بالأخذ بدلیل معين إلا في الأحوال التي يقررها القانون. لما كان ذلك، وكان الحكم قد ساق أدلة سائغة مستمدة من أقوال المجني عليه ومالك الدراجة البخارية ومُجري التحريات صحت لديه على ما استخلصه من مقارفة الطاعنين للجريمة المسندة إليهما، مطرحاً للأسباب التي أوردها دفاعهما المؤسس على أقوال المجني عليه ومالك الدراجة البخارية بالجلسة وأرادا به التدليل على نفي ارتكابهما للحادث خلافاً للحقيقة التي اطمأنت إليها المحكمة من أدلة الثبوت القائمة في الدعوى، وإذ كان ما أورده الحكم من ذلك سائغاً وكافياً للرد على دفاع الطاعنين، ومن ثم فإن منعاهما لا يعدو أن يكون جدلاً موضوعياً في تقدير الدليل وفي استنباط المحكمة لمعتقدها وهو ما لا يجوز إثارته أمام محكمة النقض. لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أن للمحكمة أن تعول في تكوين عقيدتها على ما جاء بتحريات الشرطة باعتبارها قرينة معززة لما ساقته من أدلة، فإن ما ينعاه الطاعنان على الحكم من تعويله على تحريات الشرطة رغم عدم جديتها في التدليل على مقارفتهما لما دینا به ينحل إلى جدل موضوعي في سلطة محكمة الموضوع في تقدير أدلة الدعوى مما يخرج عن رقابة محكمة النقض، ولا ينال من تلك التحريات أن تكون تردیداً لما أبلغا به شاهدي الاثبات الأول والثاني، لأن مفاد ذلك أن مجریها قد تحقق من صدق بلاغهما، فإن منعي الطاعنين في هذا الشأن يكون غير سديد. لما كان ذلك، وكانت المادة ٣٧ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية أجازت لغير مأموري الضبط القضائي من أحاد الناس إحضار وتسليم المتهم إلى أقرب مأمور للضبط القضائي في الجنايات أو الجنح التي يجوز فيها الحبس الاحتياطي أو الحبس على حسب الأحوال، متى كانت الجناية أو الجنحة في حالة تلبس، وتقتضى هذه السلطة - على السياق المتقدم - أن يكون لأحاد الناس التحفظ على المتهم وجسم الجريمة الذي شاهده معه بحسبان ذلك الإجراء ضرورياً ولازماً للقيام بالسلطة تلك على النحو الذي استنه القانون. وذلك كيما يسلمه إلى مأمور الضبط القضائي. لما كان ذلك، وكانت مدونات الحكم ومفهوم ما حصله من أقوال شاهد الإثبات الثاني بأنه عقب سرقة الدراجة البخارية ملکه - توك توك - قيادة الشاهد الأول وحال بحثه عنها أبصر الطاعنين رفقة الدراجة البخارية خاصته فامسك بهما وأبلغ الشاهد الثالث - ضابط المباحث الذي أنتقل إلى مكان تواجدهما وتمكن من ضبطهما وبتفتيشهما عثر معهما على الأسلحة المستخدمة في الواقعة، وهو الأمر الذي يقطع بقيام حالة التلبس استناداً إلى ما أورده الحكم في هذا الخصوص وكان تقدير الظروف التي تلابس الجريمة وكفايتها لقيام حالة التلبس أمراً موکلاً إلى محكمة الموضوع دون معقب عليها مادامت الأسباب والاعتبارات التي بنت عليها هذا التقدير صالحة لأن تؤدي إلى النتيجة التي انتهت إليها - كما هو الحال في الدعوى المطروحة- ومن ثم فإنه لا يعيب الحكم أن التفت عن الرد على دفع الطاعنين ببطلان القبض عليهما وتفتيشهما لانتفاء حالة التلبس طالما أنه - في صورة الدعوى - دفع قانون ظاهر البطلان. لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أن الدفع بعدم ارتكاب الجريمة من أوجه الدفاع الموضوعية التي لا تستأهل رداً طالما كان الرد عليها مستفاداً من أدلة الثبوت التي أوردها الحكم، إذ بحسب الحكم كيما يتم تدليله ويستقیم قضاؤه أن يورد الأدلة المنتجة التي صحت لديه على ما استخلصه من وقوع الجريمة المسندة إلى المتهم، ولا عليه أن يتعقبه في كل جزئية من جزئيات دفاعه لأن مفاد التفاته عنها أنه اطرحها، فإن النعي على الحكم بأنه لم يعرض لدفاع الطاعنين القائم على نفي التهمة يكون في غير محله. لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أن الأدلة في الجنائية إقناعيه، وللمحكمة أن تلتفت عن دليل النفي ولو حملته أوراق رسمية، مادام يصح في العقل أن يكون غير ملتئم مع الحقيقة التي اطمأنت إليها من باقي الأدلة في الدعوى، ولها أيضاً أن تعرض عن قالة شهود النفي مادامت لا تثق بما شهدوا به، وهى غير ملزمة بالإشارة إلى أقوالهم ما دامت لم تستند إليها، كما أنها لا تلتزم بالرد صراحة على أدلة النفي التي يتقدم بها المتهم مادام الرد عليها مستفاداً ضمناً من الحكم بالإدانة اعتماداً على أدلة الثبوت التي أوردتها، إذ بحسب الحكم كيما يتم تدليله ويستقيم قضاؤه أن يورد الأدلة المنتجة التي صحت لديه على ما استخلصه من مقارفة المتهم للجريمة المسندة إليه، ولا عليه أن يتعقبه في كل جزئية من جزئيات دفاعه، لأن مفاد التفاته عنها أنه أطرحها، ومن ثم فإن ما يثيره الطاعنان لا يعدو أن يكون جدلاً موضوعياً في تقدير الدليل وفي سلطة محكمة الموضوع في وزن عناصر الدعوى واستنباط مُعتقدها وهو ما لا يجوز إثارته أمام محكمة النقض. لما كان ذلك، وكان ما أورده الحكم ودلل به على مقارفة الطاعنين للجريمة التي دينا بها كافٍ وسائغ ولا يتنافر مع الاقتضاء العقلي والمنطقي، فإن ما يثيره الطاعنان من منازعة في سلامة ما استخلصته المحكمة من أدلة من أوراق الدعوى وما تم فيها من تحقيقات لا يعدو أن يكون جدلاً موضوعياً في سلطة محكمة الموضوع في وزن عناصر الدعوى واستنباط معتقدها مما لا يجوز إثارته أمام محكمة النقض. لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر بنص المادة ٩٦ من الدستور والتي جرت على أن المتهم برئ حتى تثبت إدانته في محاكمة قانونية عادلة تكفل له فيها ضمانات الدفاع عن نفسه....، ومفاد ذلك النص الدستوري أن الأصل في المتهم البراءة وأن إثبات التهمة قبله يقع على عاتق النيابة العامة، فعليها وحدها عبء تقديم الدليل ولا يلزم المتهم بتقديم أي دليل على براءته، كما لا يملك المشرع أن يفرض قرائن قانونية لإثبات التهمة أو لنقل عبء الإثبات على عاتق المتهم. لما كان ذلك، وكان الثابت من محاضر جلسات المحاكمة أن الطاعنين في الدعوى الماثلة – قد واجها الأدلة التي قدمتها النيابة العامة قبلهما، وكفلت لهما المحكمة الحق في نفيها بالوسائل التي قدر مناسبتها وفقاً للقانون، وقد حضر معهما محامي للدفاع عنهما ترافع في الدعوى وأبدي ما عنْ له من أوجه الدفاع فيها ثم قضت المحكمة - من بعد - بإدانتهما تأسيساً على أدلة مقبولة وسائغة ولها أصلها في الأوراق وتتفق والاقتضاء العقلي، ومن ثم فإن ما يثيره الطاعنان في هذا المنحى يضحي تأويلاً غير صحيح للقانون. لما كان ذلك، وكانت المادة ۲٥ من قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا الصادر به القانون رقم ٤٨ لسنه ۱۹۷۹ قد اختصت هذه المحكمة دون غيرها بالفصل في دستورية القوانين واللوائح، وكان النص في المادة ۲۹ من هذا القانون على أن " تتولى المحاكم الرقابة القضائية على دستورية القوانين واللوائح على الوجه التالي "أ"... "ب" إذا دفع أحد الخصوم أثناء نظر دعوى أمام أحدى المحاكم بعدم دستورية نص في قانون أو لائحة ورأت المحكمة أن الدفع جدي أجلت نظر الدعوى وحددت لمن أثار الدفع ميعاد لا يجاوز ثلاثة أشهر لرفع الدعوى بذلك أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا، فإذا لم ترفع الدعوى في الميعاد اعتبر الدفع كأن لم يكن ". مفاده أن الدفع بعدم دستورية نص في قانون أو لائحة غير متعلق بالنظام العام، ومن ثم فلا يجوز لصاحب الشأن أثارته أمام محكمة النقض ما لم يكن قد أبداه امام محكمة الموضوع، وكان البين من محاضر جلسات المحاكمة - على ما سلف – أن الطاعنين أو المدافع عنهما لم يدفع أحدهم بعدم دستورية نصوص المواد ۳۹، ٤٤، ٤٦ من القانون رقم قانون رقم ٥٧ لسنة ۱۹۰۹ المعدل بالقانون رقم ١١ لسنة ٢۰۱۷، فإن إبداء هذا الدفع أمام - محكمة النقض – يكون غير مقبول وهذا إلى أن محكمة النقض لا ترى من جانبها موجباً لإحالة الطعن إلى المحكمة الدستورية العليا للفصل في المسألة المثارة. ولما كان تقدير محكمة الموضوع للعقوبة لا يعدو أن يكون خاتمة المطاف ومحصلته النهائية أمام هذه المحكمة، ومن ثم فإنه من غير المقبول عقلاً ومنطقاً أن يبقى تقدير العقوبة بمنأى عن رقابة محكمة النقض، ومن ثم فقد بات متعيناً بسط رقابة هذه المحكمة - محكمة النقض - على تقدير محكمة الموضوع للعقوبة، ذلك كله دون حاجة إلى نقض الحكم المطعون فيه أو تحديد جلسة لنظره موضوعاً. وتأسيساً على ذلك فإن هذه المحكمة - محكمة النقض – تقضي بتعديل العقوبة المقضي بها لما ارتأته من ظروف الطعن وذلك بالاكتفاء بمعاقبة الطاعنين بالسجن المشدد لمدة عشر سنوات ورفض الطعن فيما عدا ذلك.

فلهــذه الأسبــاب

 حكمت المحكمة:ــــ بقبول الطعن شكلاً وفي الموضوع بتصحيح الحكم المطعون فيه بجعل العقوبة المقضي بها على الطاعنين السجن المشدد لمدة عشر سنين ورفض الطعن فيما عدا ذلك.

المصدر 
https://www.cc.gov.eg/judgment_singl...154&&ja=288944

----------

